# Not cool, Audi...Not Cool



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

What is with the US engine lineup for the new A6's? Only two engines...WTF? Ditching a turbocharged option will prove to be a huge mistake for Audi...at least in Colorado. They are the premium "Mountain Car". Even with the new S4's, the dealerships in Colorado are recommending getting an A6 2.7T with sport package over the S4's for better performance in the mountains.
If only we could get the TDI models here...Audi is interested, but with sulfur regulations become even more stringent, the prospects do not look good.
The bottom line is that the engine from an R32 in an A6 just will not move it like the old 2.7T does. Talk about low end torque.
Another sidenote: The 4.2's aren't even going to have wide fenders! WTF!
My dad is probably gonna get a new Subaru Legacy GT...2 litre-4 cylinder...250 hp!!! Now that's a mountain car.


----------



## Platten (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Not cool, Audi...Not Cool (Dogdude222)*

Why don't you get a 2.7T out of state? That should do the trick. Plus when you get an A4 1.8T and chip that, or a V6 A4 and get the PES supercharger for it (295 hp). That should do the trick ;-)


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Not cool, Audi...Not Cool (Platten)*

Dude, I think that's just the point. They could get any of the cars you mentioned, but since the new A6 doesn't come in any turbocharged options, they won't want to buy one of them for their high altitudes. After all, a new model is always a new model.
However, you Americans should be happy that cars are reasonably priced there. When it comes time to trade in my A6 1.8T (yeah, you read right, 1.8T), I'll have to settle for a 2.4l sixer, since all the bigger engined models will be out of my price range, I'm afraid.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Not cool, Audi...Not Cool (Dogdude222)*

That is no the VR6 from the R32. All new 90 degree 90 mm bore center V6.
The new legacy has a 2.5, not the 2.0 from japan. Which means no 'constant pulsation' exhaust 'twin scroll' turbocharger. And only a 5 speed manual, and only the 50/50 bevel gear center differential (on manual cars) Automatic have 45/55 planetary. They are saving the planetary 35/65 manual for the 3.0 R spec b
The question is will audi make quattro standard on the 3.2? Will multitronic be available, and maybe a discount car with the 2.4 V6


----------



## richtigVRsechs (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Not cool, Audi...Not Cool (MichaelW)*

2.7 is still an option anywhere in the US for the A6, even in good ole CO


----------



## SquirrelHunter (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Not cool, Audi...Not Cool (richtigVRsechs)*

I think he means the 2005s.


----------

